# Ivermectin 1.87 paste?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

My Ivomec injectable went gel-like, no idea why, so I tossed it. I've got the Ivermectin paste (Bimectin gel, actually, but it's 1.87%). I've been searching the internet all evening and seen some rather scary discrepancies in amounts to use of the paste...from actual weight (using a 150lb doe, worm for 150 lbs) to THREE times their weight (worm a 150lb doe with a 450 pound dose). I can't find a post here either that accurately addresses this...can someone clarify?

thanks!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, up to 3 times the weight. I usually do 2 times their weight for 1.87% ivermectin paste and 4 times for Safeguard paste.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have accidently wormed a 150 pound goat with the whole tube when I did not tighten the little plastic ring very well and she survived to tell about it so I would not worry about tripling the dosage. I still have that doe and she has shown no problems of any kind.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In giving out drug dosages and what you do, it would be more helpful to explain what worm eggs were seen on fecal and you moved to triple the dose or your dosage because on refecal 7 to 10 days later it showed it wasn't working or that it was working. It is of little value to throw out dosages of wormers if those in your area don't know why you are using it. 

If Ivermectin works on your place, this is nearly twice the concentrate of 1% injectable, so you would be having to use almost 1/2 the amount you use of the injectable orally........what worms are you seeing Amanda that you are using this? Vicki


----------

